# Moved



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep I moved to another apt. last night and I know someone trying to call me lol but I was so busy it was kind of funny it took us two hours to move my stuff to the other room. Well everything is fine know and it is funny cause it is bascly anime and gay porn central. I know my friends well and both are into the wierdest things yet. We all like yaoi (anime gay porn bascly) and they like the nazi image (don't ask) but they don't believe in hate or anything just the bad boy thing. It is kind of funny actually. We all get along and I am glad I can move in with them... More anime for all! I am so glad I can put up my anime posters and stuff. Makes me happy.


----------

